# Frog in the toilet



## flamtap (Feb 22, 2007)

What's he doing in the toilet? 
The backstroke!

All joking aside, after hearing a frog in our plumbing for a few weeks it appeared in our upstairs toilet one evening. I removed it to our backyard a week ago. And now yesterday we are hearing another frog in the plumbing. The sound appears to be coming from the vent/drain stack behind the vanity/sinks in our upstairs bathroom. 

So they got in through the vent or the sewer drain somehow. I'm guessing the vent, but I'm not sure how they got in there... We have tall trees in the yard, but none overhang the house in that area. Perhaps one frog got in and had some tadpoles? 

Anyone have any experience with this or any ideas on how to "flush out" the vents->sewer? Can I take a hose onto the roof and put water down the vent? Is there anything I can put down the drain that would euthanize the frogs or encourage them "go with the flow" out of the house? 

Finding frogs in the toilet is not helpful with potty-training my kids!

Thanks for any help or suggestions,

-flamtap


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

My question goes How did you remove it from where a week ago... it must be a tough task... no kidding... sitting on the toilet becomes a really brave job now...

for prevent another one goes in... try mesh the vent on the roof as the first shot... I suppose that is a dangerous job though consider the height...


----------



## flamtap (Feb 22, 2007)

It was easy to scoop him (or her?) out of the toilet. Yes, it is a steep 2nd story roof so I am not eager to get up there... but that is worth trying.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

My guess is that the frogs have gotten in through the sewer line rather than down the roof vent stack, but it doesn't really matter, unless you want to put mesh over the stack.
In any case, you can flush them out with a garden hose down the stack driectly into the sewer, and they can escape from there. 
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll bet you a bird was flying overhead with the frog in his beak and accidentally dropped it down the stack:laughing: 

Bye Bye lunch


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

Is there an open clean out outside?

I was called out to a steel plant out with a plugged sink in the bathroom, after running out about 15' of 3/8" cable I hit something solid. 

I pulled back to see what was on my cable and found a mouse/mole looking thing!

It was torn in half and guts everywhere. The smell was awful and getting it off my cable was worse. I took pictures on my phone and emailed them to the dispatcher. Suprise Suprise!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Ask the little ones, maybe they put them in there, you just never know.


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

I would bet you have a cleanout with a missing cap in the shrubbery outside your house. I have also pulled out rodents and small mammals from sewer lines in the winter months years back as a helper. I can't even remember how many times I have pulled birds and squirrel nests out of roof stacks. I was thinking dropped by a bird but not a second one the same way.


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

Secondly you might have a house with a house trap that has a capped vent line just outside the basement wall that has come off.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

i think so to. Check main sewer clean out riser. Make sure the threaded cap is on. Mine is located about 6 feet off of the house in the yard.


----------



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

I just found a frog in our upstairs toilet (we live in Georgia). 3 inch guy. Wife wasn't happy. We are working through some septic issues, so I had the 8-inch clean-out PVC cap off on our back patio near the septic tank (been off for a week). Another poster in this thread noted that - and I immediately knew that must have been how he got in. What's impressive is that he made his way all the way up to the third floor. I put on a glove and grabbed him, but he escaped and stuck himself to the side of the tub. So he was the sort of frog/toad who could hang on walls. I don't know if he was simply lucky or what. I'm not sure what the pipes in the walls looks like, but he must have gone all the way up the main drain, hopping from side to side in the darkness, and somehow made his way all the way to the toilet that's farthest from the entry point. We'd been flushing all day too. I guess those little guys are strong enough to hold on even when a blast of toilet water comes past.

I let him go. Now my only worry is how many more of them may have gone in there.


----------



## afsmeg (Jan 18, 2013)

747 I just join looking to find an answer how to get rid of a frog in my toilet. I will die before I touch a frog, can I put salt in the water to weaken it? thanks


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

How cool is that? Frogs legs for dinner!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you sure one of your children did not catch the frog outside and bring him in and set him in the toilet?


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 14, 2013)

jagans said:


> How cool is that? Frogs legs for dinner!!! :thumbup:


The circle of life, from dust to dust, or, in this case.....from bowl to bowl:wink::laughing:


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

tree frogs they go in through the vents, looking for water / moisture. cover the vents with some type of screen make something up so the line can breath but the frogs can get in. i find them all the time in the lines and vents, may just have one on video somewhere in my files. :laughing:


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

wait a minute this thread is old as Methuselah who brought it back to life!!! :wheelchair:


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Tree frog that climbed high and fell in the vent. - We had tree frogs everywhere in VA at some times of the year. A screen on the top of the vent eliminates minor critters like birds and squirrels.

Dick


----------



## afsmeg (Jan 18, 2013)

That made me laugh :laughing:


----------



## afsmeg (Jan 18, 2013)

Javiles said:


> wait a minute this thread is old as Methuselah who brought it back to life!!! :wheelchair:


 I did:thumbup:


----------



## afsmeg (Jan 18, 2013)

This thread did help, thanks. I finally saw the frog between the toilet seat and sprayed amonia on him. It jump into the water and I flushed, never did open the lid though. I did flush again and he did slip down to the septic tank. I did not intend to harm any frogs here, but they really really scare me. I hope I don't have any more company. Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------

